# Fluid film or similar



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

Do you guys spray/coat your plow equipment (and other parts of your ATV) with Fluid Film or similar? If so, how often? I heard someone else recommend it here or another forum.


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

I spray down the blade and moving parts with Fluid Film. The blade doesn't stay coated for long but it last on everything else. I usually spray it after I wash the truck, I try to do that after every storm. Haven't really had a chance to do that this year.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

lagwagon;726211 said:


> Do you guys spray/coat your plow equipment (and other parts of your ATV) with Fluid Film or similar? If so, how often? I heard someone else recommend it here or another forum.


We use spray silicone $1.59 per can (cheap), maybe 3 times per season and it stays slippery.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

skywagon;726219 said:


> We use spray silicone $1.59 per can (cheap), maybe 3 times per season and it stays slippery.


Any particular brand or just the cheapest on the shelf?


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I spray all moving parts on the plow with FF twice a season on the first day of plowing and halfway through the season 

usualy it takes about a can a little less than one every time I spray it


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Hamelfire;726244 said:


> Any particular brand or just the cheapest on the shelf?


Made by Liquid Wrench, also good for the boots, waterproofs them lol!!! Menard's carries it.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

do you guys ever use wax on the blade to keep snow from sticking?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

bump........


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

I dont, but it sounds like a good idea and it would be very cheep I think im going to try it ill get back to you


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

My dad use to coat the old metal snow shovel with wax. It actually made it kinda hard to throw the snow, as soon as you go to toss it, is slides off before you can get any momentum up to throw it. LOL It never stuck to the shovel though!


----------

